# List of ADGA shows in Missouri & Kansas



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone had a list of ADGA shows in missouri and kansas, I was planning to watch several this year to see if I want to start showing but can't find anywhere with a list of shows does ADGA have a page with sanctioned shows by state? 

Also if the show is being put on by a club do you have to be a member of the club to show your ADGA goats at their show?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The ADGA and AGS both have lists of shows going on. the AGS doesn't always update it though. 

There probably aren't many listed yet since it's a bit early.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Where do I find it on ADGA, looked but couldn't find it.


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

June 17-18th Noesho, MO- club website http://southwestmissouridairygoats.webs.com/

June 11-12 Sedalia, MO Boon Companions

The Mokan club usually holds one memorial weekend in Sedalia, MO-http://mokandairygoatclub.webs.com/


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

You can also sign up for the yahoo group district5news. Noah usually posts a list of the shows in the district.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you I'll check those links out and the yahoo group.


----------

